# Verbindung zum www, Server wird aber nicht gefunden



## Sturmi (3. Dezember 2004)

Ich hab schon seit einiger Zeit ein Problem mit meiner Internet-Verbindung über DSL.
Emule und ICQ funktionieren ohne Probleme, aber sobal ich im Explorer oder mit Firefox Seiten öffnen will, bekomme ich ständig die Fehlermeldung "Server nicht gefunden" und kann die jeweilige Seite nicht öffnen. Seiten, die ich oft aufrufe, funktionieren allerdings manchmal nach 20 Versuchen. Fremde Seiten kann ich gar nicht mehr öffnen.
Mein Virenscanner hat keine Bugs gefunden und das Service-Pack 2 hab ich auch bereits installiert. 
An was kann es also liegen?! Die Netzwerkverbindung scheint okay zu sein, da ja icq und emule funktionieren.
Bin wirklich etwas ratlos im Moment


----------



## Norbert Eder (3. Dezember 2004)

Ein Virenscanner wird keine Bugs finden ;-)

Hast die Firewall (die mit SP2 standardmäßig aktiv ist) ausgeschalten? Hast eine andere Firewall?


----------



## Sturmi (3. Dezember 2004)

Hab´s bereits mit und ohne Firewall-Aktivierung probiert, mit keinem Erfolg. Und eine andere Firewall müssten Mainzelmännchen auf meinem Computer installiert haben ;-) 
Daran liegt´s also glaub ich nicht.


----------

